# Established flock stoped laying.



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi all. I have 22 hens of ages between 1 & 2 yearsold. They have been laying well upto two month ago when they seemed to have gone on strke. Ive checked for mites, clean the coop out each week. They have fresh water every day and are fed on pellets and some weeds and house scraps. Some have been going through a molt but seem ok now. we live in Greece so have been getting plenty of light. Any thoughts on what could be wrong or what im doing wrong. 
Ps i have got a 4 month old cockeral that i introduced to the flock three weeks ago to help unite the flock but nothing as yet...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shorter days. This is the time of year the birds take a rest from laying. It allows them to build their bodies back up after all of the hard work of producing eggs.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Agreed they slow and can stop in winter but the last egg we had was mid septmber when there should be plenty of sunlight and warmth. Is it still normal to stop so early and the entire flock to do it at the same time?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know some were molting. Some molt so slowly it's hard to even notice that they are. But they will quit laying during that time.

If there have been no upsets, no large changes it's probably the combination of molting and shorter days if you don't see anything obviously wrong with them.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

ok thanks robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your welcome. If you think you spot something let us know. We'll see if we can walk you through it.

BTW, you didn't add any new birds, did you?


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

No. No new ones except a Cockerel three weeks ago to see if having one around would make them feel calm and safe to see if that helps.... He's only 4 months old but you never know might have chicks one day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His addition might be enough for them to go off laying too. They're funny creatures when it comes to change.

Of course there will be some chicks in the future. It's part of the whole chicken experience.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What kind of cockerel?


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> What kind of cockerel?


He's a beautiful White Leghorn called Nikos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the latest on the girls and laying?


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Robin. A little better. I have four laying daily out of the 22. All seem healthy just don't want to start laying again yet. It's getting a lot warmer now and calmer weather so hopefully ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's something anyway. If they all seem to be healthy then it's just down to a waiting game.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Sometimes it's just a mystery why birds do what birds do. I am sure you must have checked for health issues by now. Sometimes diseases can be so insidious as to be almost undetectable until the situation gets really bad. I'm glad that some of the hens have started to lay; the rest will likely follow. Good luck!*


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

5 eggs today... Yipee  Thinking of spraying the coop with a garlic oil and water mix to make sure nothing is hiding in there in the corners.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Getting on up there now aren't they? 

Chickens bring us joy but they can be the most frustrating little creatures at times.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Jimmy bar360 said:


> 5 eggs today... Yipee  Thinking of spraying the coop with a garlic oil and water mix to make sure nothing is hiding in there in the corners.


*Make sure to treat the roosts and nests too.*


----------

